# Best way to clean my engine bay



## babyblueCE (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello all. Sorry to start a new thread on this but i wanted to know whats the best way to clean my engine bay? I recently saw a Wheeler Dealer episode in which he cleaned a Mercedes G Wagen engine bay and he had covered the electrical parts ie, coils, ecu, rotor cap etc and then steamed cleaned the engine. I have a Mercedes 300 CE J reg and the engine bay is looking pretty drab and could do with a good clean and spraying of certain parts. What would you say is a good way i go about this?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## babyblueCE (Sep 17, 2011)

Did you have to cover any of the electrical parts of the car?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

babyblueCE said:


> Did you have to cover any of the electrical parts of the car?


Nope just use common sense and don't soak them :thumb:


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Nope just use common sense and don't soak them :thumb:


Agreed. Just dont soak the area too much. Also the above guide is a good basis to work off


----------



## babyblueCE (Sep 17, 2011)

Excellent thank you, now that the weather is better hopefully on my day off i will clean the engine bay and post some pics :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

babyblueCE said:


> Excellent thank you, now that the weather is better hopefully on my day off i will clean the engine bay and post some pics :thumb:


Good lad.I love those older Mercs.My old man had a 300 TE in silver.It was well nice,built like a concrete bunker.


----------

